# Antonio Harvey



## dakota5369 (Jan 12, 2007)

I was browsing the net and saw this guy was doing radio for Portland. I was a freshman at Pfeiffer College when this guy was a senior and he was always arrogant and a world class jerk. This school is small enough that you knew EVERYONE. and he was always just a total low class guy. So i was disappointed when i saw he actually made it to the NBA. I was just wondering if he ever evolved into a considerate person who does not consider himself better than the "little people," or if he is still the kind of guy that fits the Trailblazer stereotype. I always hoped that Tony Smith was the one that achieved success professionally.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm listening to every Blazers Radio Broadcast, and I couldn't notice any of the negative characteristics you've mentioned.. Of course, He doesn't speak too much other than commentating- But he seems to be a funny guy from what I can tell.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Antonio... is that you?

Seriously, though, the guy is flying / just flew an entire Highschool basketball team out here from Indiana for a day-long tournament at the Rose Quarter. Can't be all bad.

PBF


----------



## dakota5369 (Jan 12, 2007)

well, he was young. a lot of people mature. hopefully the same can be said for him.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Antonio is a really nice guy. I met him at the Blazer BBQ and asked him if I could get a pic taken with him and he was nice enough to do it.


----------



## dakota5369 (Jan 12, 2007)

well, like i said, maybe he has changed. one lasting memory i have is when me and a couple friends were in the gym one night really late shooting hoops. it wasn't a game, we were just shooting jumpers. he and a few friends came in and told us they were gonna play and would be using the whole court. we weren't asked if we minded, or if we wanted to play. we were just told they were taking the court. mind you, this wasn't during the season and basketball players had no special priveleges on that court. it was just a total sense of entitlement on his part. there wasn't much we could do but leave.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

dakota5369 said:


> I was a freshman at Pfeiffer College when this guy was a senior and he was always arrogant and a world class jerk. This school is small enough that you knew EVERYONE. and he was always just a total low class guy. So i was disappointed when i saw he actually made it to the NBA. I was just wondering if he ever evolved into a considerate person who does not consider himself better than the "little people," or if he is still the kind of guy that fits the Trailblazer stereotype.


Well, if you were disappointed he made it into the NBA, I think that says more about you than him. 

barfo


----------



## dakota5369 (Jan 12, 2007)

why is that? to be disappointed that a guy that was a jerk made it? what was i supposed to do? by your logic, i guess you were happy that Saddam Hussein was a success for such a long time! i just like to see the good guys in life make it and those who treat others like crap get what they deserve. like i said before, tony smith was on that same team and was a much more celebrated college player. unfortunately, he was a little too short. but he was always friendly to everyone on campus. antonio had a sense of superiority. if he is no longer like that, then of course i am very happy for him and his success. if not, well, i am disappointed. 

of course i realize, barfo, that you are a portland fan and therefore expect your trailblazers to be of poor character.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

dakota5369 said:


> well, like i said, maybe he has changed. one lasting memory i have is when me and a couple friends were in the gym one night really late shooting hoops. it wasn't a game, we were just shooting jumpers. he and a few friends came in and told us they were gonna play and would be using the whole court. we weren't asked if we minded, or if we wanted to play. we were just told they were taking the court. mind you, this wasn't during the season and basketball players had no special priveleges on that court. it was just a total sense of entitlement on his part. there wasn't much we could do but leave.


If your a future NBA player at little Pfiefer College, I think you have those rights.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

dakota5369 said:


> why is that? to be disappointed that a guy that was a jerk made it? what was i supposed to do? by your logic, i guess you were happy that Saddam Hussein was a success for such a long time! i just like to see the good guys in life make it and those who treat others like crap get what they deserve. like i said before, tony smith was on that same team and was a much more celebrated college player. unfortunately, he was a little too short. but he was always friendly to everyone on campus. antonio had a sense of superiority. if he is no longer like that, then of course i am very happy for him and his success. if not, well, i am disappointed.
> 
> *of course i realize, barfo, that you are a portland fan and therefore expect your trailblazers to be of poor character.*



And your still bitter about someone who was an *** to you 15+ years ago.


----------



## dakota5369 (Jan 12, 2007)

the right to be a jerk? he didn't even ask. he just said. i paid tuition to go there. nowhere in my notes did it say i could use facilities as long as a future nba player didn't want them. it was after midnight in the off season. he had no more right than i did to be on the court. it wasn't reserved for him. it is attitudes like this that lead celebrities and/or athletes think they do not have to play by the rules the rest of us do. i guess it is ok for athletes in portland to do drugs, carry guns on planes, rape babysitters.....oh wait.


----------



## dakota5369 (Jan 12, 2007)

zagsfan20 said:


> And your still bitter about someone who was an *** to you 15+ years ago.


nope. not at all. i simply asked if he was still like that. and as i said THREE TIMES, if he isn't like that these days, i am very happy for him. and in 15 years i have never once made a post about him anywhere. that hardly shows a lingering sense of bitterness.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

dakota5369 said:


> the right to be a jerk? he didn't even ask. he just said. i paid tuition to go there. nowhere in my notes did it say i could use facilities as long as a future nba player didn't want them. it was after midnight in the off season. he had no more right than i did to be on the court. it wasn't reserved for him. it is attitudes like this that lead celebrities and/or athletes think they do not have to play by the rules the rest of us do. i guess it is ok for athletes in portland to do drugs, carry guns on planes, rape babysitters.....oh wait.


Yet years later your still *****ing about it. I bet he didn't even remember it happened 10 minutes after it happened, I doubt he'd remember or care about it 15+ years later.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

dakota5369 said:


> why is that? to be disappointed that a guy that was a jerk made it? what was i supposed to do? by your logic, i guess you were happy that Saddam Hussein was a success for such a long time! i just like to see the good guys in life make it and those who treat others like crap get what they deserve. like i said before, tony smith was on that same team and was a much more celebrated college player. unfortunately, he was a little too short. but he was always friendly to everyone on campus. antonio had a sense of superiority. if he is no longer like that, then of course i am very happy for him and his success. if not, well, i am disappointed.
> 
> of course i realize, barfo, that you are a portland fan and therefore expect your trailblazers to be of poor character.


I am, indeed, a portland fan. However, you haven't presented any evidence that Harvey is of poor character. The fact that you, as a freshman, found him, as a senior, "arrogant and a world class jerk" isn't entirely convincing. 

barfo


----------



## dakota5369 (Jan 12, 2007)

zagsfan20 said:


> Yet years later your still *****ing about it. I bet he didn't even remember it happened 10 minutes after it happened, I doubt he'd remember or care about it 15+ years later.



i am still *****ing about it? that implies that i have *****ed about it before. where have i done that? you are right, i am sure he doesn't remember it. why should he? he thought that was perfectly normal. and that was just one example of many. and if he didn't care about it 15 years later, it would show he is still a jerk.

anyway, i am going to some this up for you people. this wasn't meant to be a big ***** session.


i asked if harvey was a jerk.

a couple of posters that don't seem to think it is a badge of honor to be an *** (ala zags and barf) said he seems to be a good guy. i will take their word for it.


as a non portland fan, i have always wondered why your team always ends up with every player in the league that has ever been arrested. now i think i have an answer. you guys value that in a player.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Harvey has only ever been nice to me.


----------



## dakota5369 (Jan 12, 2007)

barfo said:


> I am, indeed, a portland fan. However, you haven't presented any evidence that Harvey is of poor character. The fact that you, as a freshman, found him, as a senior, "arrogant and a world class jerk" isn't entirely convincing.
> 
> barfo



um, i didnt come on here to convince anyone that he was of poor character. i came on here to see if he was a jerk still. what kind of evidence could i present anyway? videotape? i just said that was the way he was. at a school that small in a town that small, you saw people all the time. never in the year i was around him was he anything but a jerk to anyone not in his circle of friends. i do not care if you believe he was or not. and by your posts, you embrace that kind of behavior. all i asked was if he was a jerk NOW. again, i should have known better than to ask portland fans if a player is a jerk. you probably thought ruben patterson was a swell guy. anyway, this is evolving into a flamewar which was not my intention. so i am going to leave it at that.


----------



## dakota5369 (Jan 12, 2007)

Nightfly said:


> Harvey has only ever been nice to me.


thank you, sir. that is all i was asking. and despite what a couple on here might believe, i am happy to hear it.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't know if Antonio is a good guy or not. I don't know him personally. 

However, I'm willing to give him a pass for whatever he did as an undergraduate (within reason) because male college students tend to be, shall we say, unrestrained? I committed far more egregious sins than that as a student, and I have since become a fine upstanding taxpaying citizen (if I do say so myself).

It was not nice of him to be rude to you and boot you off the court, but that doesn't mean he was or is an evil evil man.

barfo


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

barfo said:


> It was not nice of him to be rude to you and boot you off the court, but that doesn't mean he was or is an evil evil man.
> 
> barfo


Well, he is an evil evil man, just not for those reasons.

Heh heh heh...


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

dakota5369 said:


> i guess it is ok for athletes in portland to do drugs, carry guns on planes, rape babysitters.....oh wait.





dakota5369 said:


> as a non portland fan, i have always wondered why your team always ends up with every player in the league that has ever been arrested. now i think i have an answer. you guys value that in a player.





dakota5369 said:


> you probably thought ruben patterson was a swell guy. anyway, this is evolving into a flamewar which was not my intention.


yep, starting a flamewar was not your intention. Just a happy coincidence, yes? 

barfo


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

It appears to me that Antonio is a good judge of character.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Wow, if I heard of someone whom I knew when I was 17 or so whom I did not like making it big 15 years later, I don't think I'd still hold a grudge. Not over senior arrogance towards freshmen, at least. I mean, if Antonio raped you, beat you up, made your life hell over and over that would be one thing, but I'd be willing to bet 9 of 10 people would have forgotten that little incident by now.

I only "met" Antonio in his professional capacity but he was always polite. My clearest memory is a game in Sacramento when he was a player. There was a little boy about 5 standing courtside before the game. Antonio handed him the ball and picked him way up so the kid could drop the ball through the hoop. The kid's face was lit up with joy. He ran over to tell daddy all about it.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

dakota5369 said:


> I was browsing the net and saw this guy was doing radio for Portland. I was a freshman at Pfeiffer College when this guy was a senior and he was always arrogant and a world class jerk. This school is small enough that you knew EVERYONE. and he was always just a total low class guy. So i was disappointed when i saw he actually made it to the NBA. I was just wondering if he ever evolved into a considerate person who does not consider himself better than the "little people," or if he is still the kind of guy that fits the Trailblazer stereotype. I always hoped that Tony Smith was the one that achieved success professionally.


 so since this guy just came in here to bait, is it okay to call him an *******?

Nope, that wouldn't be okay.

barfo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

you could tell this was just a bait and switch the moment the poster tried to imply that he'd "fit the stereotype" of the trail blazers, and then continued to make those oh so witty comments about the team and what fans expect out of the team, etc.

Probably some 13 year old who thinks he's witty.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

Hap said:


> Probably some 13 year old who thinks he's witty.


probably not 13, since he said he went to college.

Pfeiffer College might not be a real school though, I've never heard of it. sounds fake


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

blakejack said:


> probably not 13, since he said he went to college.


saying someone went to college, does not = actually went to college or was of the age that they implied. 

I could say I went to OHSU. Doesn't mean I did.


> Pfeiffer College might not be a real school though, I've never heard of it. sounds fake


It's a real college, and it's where Antonio went. But it's not hard to figure out that, if you just look up Antonios name. Thats meant as a slam to the original poster, not you.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

blakejack said:


> probably not 13, since he said he went to college.
> 
> Pfeiffer College might not be a real school though, I've never heard of it. sounds fake


It's in North Carolina, division 2. I drove by there before. 

I still remember Harvey as a rookie on the Lakers. Could jump like crazy. Started his first game. In fact the Lakers broke a record that game by starting 4 players for the first time ever that never started before. (Van Exel, George Lynch, Harvey and I think the 4th was Anthony Peeler).

I played college ball. I could tell you that most star seniors would kick a couple of freshman screwing around off the court as well. He was a immature 22 year old, and basketball was his career. It's like the Chemistry grad student that kicks out the freshmen screwing around in the chem lab making bubbles or something so that the grad student can do his research. That fact that you judge a guy by a little 15 second interaction means nothing.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

mgb said:


> Antonio is a really nice guy. I met him at the Blazer BBQ and asked him if I could get a pic taken with him and he was nice enough to do it.


Doesn't look like a one-year old...



:wink:
In before the lock!!


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

Hap said:


> It's a real college, and it's where Antonio went. But it's not hard to figure out that, if you just look up Antonios name. Thats meant as a slam to the original poster, not you.


not sure how that's a slam on the original poster and not me, but whatever. 

sorry that you didn't get that I was kidding about it being a real college. meant as a slam on the original poster, not you. I M a Google X-PRT, I did look it up


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

and btw, Pfeiffer College is NOT a real college. it's fake.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

TheBigDonut said:


> Doesn't look like a one-year old...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm mature for my age.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

blakejack said:


> not sure how that's a slam on the original poster and not me, but whatever.



Because I'm implying that the original poster just found a player that somehow has something to do with the Blazers, found out what college they went to, and badda bing badda boom, "I went there when he was a senior".

it's much like how about 3 years ago, some big idiot come in here and claimed he went to Jesuit (or knew someone) and that Travis Outlaw went to the school and (basically) sexually assaulted a student there, proving that he was just another "Jail Blazer".

Anytime anyone name drops or school drops, and then goes "they were an ***' or something negative, it's usually horse ****.

I mean, it reminds me of the time I was a freshman at OSU, and Brent Barry called me a big "fatty boomba laddy" and stole my girlfriend and was smoking a doobie in front of me, while drinking heavily at the frat house.



> sorry that you didn't get that I was kidding about it being a real college. meant as a slam on the original poster, not you. I M a Google X-PRT, I did look it up


oh, well we both slammed the original poster then. I implied that he wasn't very clever, and you implied that he's a tool.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

blakejack said:


> and btw, Pfeiffer College is NOT a real college. it's fake.



especially since it's called Pfeiffer University. 

Another example of why it's doubtful the original poster actually went there. Usually you don't call your college by the wrong name. I don't call PSU "Portland State College"..or more accurately, VanPort College.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I just now read a comment from a guy at outsports that he knew Bill Walton in college and the Walton was a bit of a dunderhead in class and also a thug in pickup games. He did not hesitate to use elbows despite being a foot taller and "10,000 times better" than everyone else. 

I guess that proves that the Jail Blazers draft every thug and criminal, right? 

BTW, that guy did not claim it proved anything about Walton's later days, the Blazers, the NBA or anything else.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> I just now read a comment from a guy at outsports that he knew Bill Walton in college and the Walton was a bit of a dunderhead in class and also a thug in pickup games. He did not hesitate to use elbows despite being a foot taller and "10,000 times better" than everyone else.
> 
> I guess that proves that the Jail Blazers draft every thug and criminal, right?
> 
> BTW, that guy did not claim it proved anything about Walton's later days, the Blazers, the NBA or anything else.



funny how a "dunderhead" in class made academic all american 3 years in a row, and carried a 4.0 (or something obscene like that).

I guess if someone needs to discount another person, like the example you provided from something you remembered, they'll do it.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Man back in '97 while I was in line @ Taco Bell, Antonio cut in front of me in line......what a jerk. I think about it everyday. And for your info Pfeiffer isn't a real college. It's an online college......I think the Western Culinary Institute is in there league.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Man back in '97 while I was in line @ Taco Bell, Antonio cut in front of me in line......what a jerk. I think about it everyday. And for your info Pfeiffer isn't a real college. It's an online college......I think the Western Culinary Institute is in there league.


Kind of like the "University of Phoenix", eh?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Man back in '97 while I was in line @ Taco Bell, Antonio cut in front of me in line......what a jerk. I think about it everyday.


I feel your pain. Just last year, I was listening to Antonio on the radio and he said "It's a saying, er, It's an old saying that you got maker, er, you make got, er, you gotta make your free throws". I was humiliated, because everyone knew he meant my problem at the line in 7th grade gym. I haven't left the house since that day. He's a mean, mean *******.

barfo


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Once at a game, Antonio stole the chocolate decorations right off the top of the Blazers cake! I saw him!

Oh wait, that was Mike Rice.

But they look just alike. 

And anyway, everyone associated with the Blazers is just a chocolate thief. I am so traumatized.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

one time Antonio McDyess dunked on Harvey Grant, and all I could think of was Michelle Pfeiffer.

a bunch of jerks... if you know what I'm saying.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ok, I have to come clean, I hate talking bad about the Blazers but actually my wife was taking a pic of me and Antonio jump in the pic! How rude!


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

dakota5369,

To you, that was the most important day of your life.

To Antonio, it was a Tuesday.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Dakota,

I do know that most blazer fans hated him as a radio commentator, but I don't mind him much. He wasn't as good as Rice, but not horrible. From what I know, he was views as a hard working professional during his playing days, and didn't fit any "Blazer stereotypes".

Don't mind the idiots on this board that attacked you just for bring up a topic they didn't like. Most of they are very challenged socially.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Yega1979 said:


> Don't mind the idiots on this board that attacked you just for bring up a topic they didn't like. Most of they are very challenged socially.


Most of we certainly are.

barfo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Yega1979 said:


> Dakota,
> 
> I do know that most blazer fans hated him as a radio commentator, but I don't mind him much. He wasn't as good as Rice, but not horrible. From what I know, he was views as a hard working professional during his playing days, and didn't fit any "Blazer stereotypes".
> 
> Don't mind the idiots on this board that attacked you just for bring up a topic they didn't like. *Most of they are very challenged socially.*


says they leader.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

I challenged grammarly


----------



## bodyman5001 (Jul 1, 2006)

:lol: 

I don't know if this guy knew Antonio or not. I do know that you some of you attacked him for no real reason that I could see. 

Anyone who says that they wouldn't remember someone who became marginally famous if they had wronged them in their past is a liar. 

It is the same as if you met a famous movie star. It might have been the most amazing day of your life but as someone here said, to the star it was just Tuesday. 

Just so we are clear on this, being a star athlete at a no name school shouldn't give you special rights to kick people off the basketball court when you want. It shouldn't give you special rights if you are a star at Duke. Most of the kids he would have kicked off the court actually pay their tuition.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

bodyman5001 said:


> I don't know if this guy knew Antonio or not. I do know that you some of you attacked him for no real reason that I could see.


I think the reason is that his complaint against Antonio seemed petty and trivial.



> Anyone who says that they wouldn't remember someone who became marginally famous if they had wronged them in their past is a liar.


Can't comment here, no one who wronged me in the past became marginally famous. Of course, I killed them all, so perhaps that kept them [EDIT: from] being famous.



> Just so we are clear on this, being a star athlete at a no name school shouldn't give you special rights to kick people off the basketball court when you want.


Link? 



> Most of the kids he would have kicked off the court actually pay their tuition.


Still, after all these years, they are paying tuition? Those kids must be kind of slow.

barfo


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

> I don't know if this guy knew Antonio or not. I do know that you some of you attacked him for no real reason that I could see.


by now this thread is too long and the guy who started it is long gone, but HE actually started it. he baited in his first post - his first post in the forum - and then he kept going. he called Harvey "young" and immature, when he first said that he was a freshman when Harvey was a senior. etc etc etc.

by the end of the first page it all turned into joking, and the dude's gone anyway, so no harm no foul.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

bodyman5001 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I don't know if this guy knew Antonio or not. I do know that you some of you attacked him for no real reason that I could see.


the "stereotypical" blazer crack might have something to do with it. That and making a comment about someone in your first ever post, thats debatable at best...and then to not even get the name of the college 'you went to' correct, seems to scream "troll".


> Anyone who says that they wouldn't remember someone who became marginally famous if they had wronged them in their past is a liar.


or someone who just doesn't give a **** about something like that.



> It is the same as if you met a famous movie star. It might have been the most amazing day of your life but as someone here said, to the star it was just Tuesday.
> 
> Just so we are clear on this, being a star athlete at a no name school shouldn't give you special rights to kick people off the basketball court when you want. It shouldn't give you special rights if you are a star at Duke. Most of the kids he would have kicked off the court actually pay their tuition.


Well, I once went to Duke College, and let me tell you, that Trangdun Lagden was an *******.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

blakejacked said:


> by now this thread is too long and the guy who started it is long gone, but HE actually started it. he baited in his first post - his first post in the forum - and then he kept going. he called Harvey "young" and immature, when he first said that he was a freshman when Harvey was a senior. etc etc etc.
> 
> by the end of the first page it all turned into joking, and the dude's gone anyway, so no harm no foul.


it's the modus operandi of a certain class of posters. The Mixums of the world. or solidguy3's, or Carlitos and now Yega. They say something thats usually just jibberish and nonsensical, and when people try to counter it they act like they are the ones who get it and the rest of us are stupid. 

They don't respond to those who basically point out (from the get-go) that they're trolls, but eh..it's fun to rip on them


----------



## bodyman5001 (Jul 1, 2006)

Ah, whatever. 

It is about Antonio Harvey for crying out loud. Might as well have been about Willis Holcomb for all I care. Willis who? 

I made that name up, so if there really is a famous Willis Holcomb I apologize.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

bodyman5001 said:


> Ah, whatever.
> 
> It is about Antonio Harvey for crying out loud. Might as well have been about Willis Holcomb for all I care. Willis who?
> 
> I made that name up, so if there really is a famous Willis Holcomb I apologize.


Right... How did you know my real name? 
As a marginally famous spokesman for margarine ("Willis Holcomb speaks from the heart about margarine") I feel that you owe an apology to my sponsor, The Margarine Association of Canada (TMAC).

barfo


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

What you talkin' 'bout Willis? Holcomb? For?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

bodyman5001 said:


> Ah, whatever.
> 
> It is about Antonio Harvey for crying out loud. Might as well have been about Willis Holcomb for all I care. Willis who?
> 
> I made that name up, so if there really is a famous Willis Holcomb I apologize.


It's not about what it's about, but the method behind it. We're not a bunch of 14 year kids who are gullible and buy any **** that people put out there. We've seen trolls, we know trolls, and we eat trolls and crap lightning.


----------



## bodyman5001 (Jul 1, 2006)

You jerks. MY name is really Willis Holcomb. I wanted to see if you knew who I was. Obviously not, my agent has some explaining to do. 

I really get tired of the internet jargon and the troll thing. That guy could actually BE Antonio Harvey and he was just bored or something. I could be Nate McMillan and you would never know it unless I started using Spanish at the end of my thread when it was too late. 

Dios Mio!


----------



## bodyman5001 (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh crap, forget this stuff...I just remembered something I think is pretty funny. I started a new job last week and there are quite a few Mexican gentlemen where I work. Yesterday, I kept hearing them whistle and say stuff like HEY MAMA and general catacalls. I found out that there is a casting agency located in the same complex as the shop. There were at least 50 beautiful girls that walked by. They must have been casting for something good. 

It was funny because EVERY time a woman would walk by the shop they would stop and do this. I don't think they got any work done all day.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

bodyman5001 said:


> You jerks. MY name is really Willis Holcomb. I wanted to see if you knew who I was. Obviously not, my agent has some explaining to do.
> 
> I really get tired of the internet jargon and the troll thing. That guy could actually BE Antonio Harvey and he was just bored or something. I could be Nate McMillan and you would never know it unless I started using Spanish at the end of my thread when it was too late.
> 
> Dios Mio!


Don't be silly. We know you are Nate. Why do you think we give you so much advice here? Start paying attention! 

As for the OP, we know he's Wheels, but it's best that we play along.

barfo


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

bodyman5001 said:


> Oh crap, forget this stuff...I just remembered something I think is pretty funny. I started a new job last week and there are quite a few Mexican gentlemen where I work. Yesterday, I kept hearing them whistle and say stuff like HEY MAMA and general catacalls. I found out that there is a casting agency located in the same complex as the shop. There were at least 50 beautiful girls that walked by. They must have been casting for something good.
> 
> It was funny because EVERY time a woman would walk by the shop they would stop and do this. I don't think they got any work done all day.


You dummy. That IS their job.

They just hired YOU to do the grunt work. :biggrin: 

BTW, does anyone else think it odd that Yega neglected to bring race into this? :raised_ey 

Must be slipping.


----------



## bodyman5001 (Jul 1, 2006)

MARIS61 said:


> You dummy. That IS their job.
> 
> They just hired YOU to do the grunt work. :biggrin:
> 
> ...



I think you are right. I just think they didn't know I was getting paid. They seemed mad that I turned 37 hours in 2 and a half days. The pay period ended Wednesday and I made more in that time than some of them turned in the whole 2 week pay period. It seems that the owner won't fire ANYONE. He hasn't known me for long though!

It is kind of funny. They barely work until 3 or 4 pm and then their families start showing up and they work their butt off. I kid you not.

edit...this is not a slam at any race, only the people I work with. IN this situation only. I am sure they are not an example of anything.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Yes, whatever Hap. I'm sure this guy registered on this board and made this post about Antonio Harvey just to make you mad. He was baiting you into a flamewar! I mean, it's so obvious to me by the tone of his post.

Good work Jr. Gumshoe! Let the lightening from your *** continue to zap!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Hap said:


> Because I'm implying that the original poster just found a player that somehow has something to do with the Blazers, found out what college they went to, and badda bing badda boom, "I went there when he was a senior".
> 
> it's much like how about 3 years ago, some big idiot come in here and claimed he went to Jesuit (or knew someone) and that Travis Outlaw went to the school and (basically) sexually assaulted a student there, proving that he was just another "Jail Blazer".
> 
> ...


Come on Hap. You're a PCC alum just like me! 

The closest thing to a celebrity I ever met at that school was Kristin from the Blazer Dancers. :biggrin: 

But I can completely sympathize with the Op. Kristin gave me her number but never called me back :sad: 

I'm convinced it was because she was simply too awestruck at my writing abilities. Either that or that darn Derek Anderson... he's always stealing my chicks. 

Anyway, you can imagine what it was like seeing her at the Rosegarden every game for two seasons after that. Awwwwkkkkwaaaaaard.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

NateBishop3 said:


> Come on Hap. You're a PCC alum just like me!
> 
> The closest thing to a celebrity I ever met at that school was Kristin from the Blazer Dancers. :biggrin:
> 
> ...



don't worry Nate my-boy, I doubt she even remembered you.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

bodyman5001 said:


> I really get tired of the internet jargon


O RLY?


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

It's a shame the OT forum is mostly political crap, this Harvey thread was pretty fun. If the OT forum was more like this, I might check it out more often.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Yega1979 said:


> Yes, whatever Hap. I'm sure this guy registered on this board and made this post about Antonio Harvey just to make you mad. He was baiting you into a flamewar! I mean, it's so obvious to me by the tone of his post.
> 
> Good work Jr. Gumshoe! Let the lightening from your *** continue to zap!


Let's look at the evidence, shall we?

1. first ever post makes a crack at the teams reputation "stereotypical Blazers", which he implies is someone who's a jerk.

2. His use of logic was about as consistent as yours or "blazer pantheon". Lacking.

3. He continued to act as tho it was about 5 years ago, reputation wise (drug users, babysitter rapists, "every player in the league who gets arrested". Everyone and their brother knows why someone says things like this, and it's not to further intelligent discourse. It's an easy baiting tactic, thats as old as dirt. and about as clever as frank stallone.

4. And the thing that cements it? You come in, try to be witty (but aren't) and defend him and make the "challenged socially" crack, considering you're the one who implied that Nate was hired because he was black, that cemented that it's a troll. Hell, it wouldn't surprise me if you are Blazer Pantheon and this new poster. 

As someone who was a mod, one thing we were on the watch for was stupid people who would continually make up new names on here, thinking they were fooling anyone. It's not an uncommon practice, nor is it very hard to decipher. 

So go back to wearing your tin foil hood.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

NateBishop3 said:


> Come on Hap. You're a PCC alum just like me!
> 
> The closest thing to a celebrity I ever met at that school was Kristin from the Blazer Dancers. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Man I know what your goin through...............Antonio Harvey stole my girlfriend back in college!


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Hap said:


> Let's look at the evidence, shall we?
> 
> 1. first ever post makes a crack at the teams reputation "stereotypical Blazers", which he implies is someone who's a jerk.
> 
> ...



Ahh, that's right, I remember that you used your special powers to determine that I was really Mixum. 



Tin foil hat?? 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6708190071483512003&q=9-11+mysteries&hl=en

Just watch this, everyone.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Yega1979 said:


> Ahh, that's right, I remember that you used your special powers to determine that I was really Mixum.
> 
> Tin foil hat??


no, mixum at least was at least smart enough not to act racist.


> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6708190071483512003&q=9-11+mysteries&hl=en
> 
> Just watch this, everyone.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

dakota5369 said:


> as a non portland fan, i have always wondered why your team always ends up with every player in the league that has ever been arrested. now i think i have an answer. you guys value that in a player.


:thumbdown:


----------

